# [SOLVED] Keyboard not working, please help



## LaurrRA (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello, I am using my NC10- Samsung netbook, on XP, and the 's' key, 'w' key, shift keys, equals/ plus key, do not work.. ( I used the 'on- screen keyboard to type those letters here)..
Please help,


----------



## vKey (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not working, please help*

i think you should clean up you keybaord......................you can use air pump or something with pressure air............hope this will solve your problem


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not working, please help*

Hi Laura, Let me ask you something how old is your netbook? I'm just wondering because I know from experience that the keys on those computers will start to stick and then quit working all together after a couple of years. So it might very well be the keyboard itself that is the problem. You might try very carefully removing those keys and carefully cleaning underneath them and see if that helps. If not most likely your going to have to either get that keyboard fixed at a shop, buy another computer, or plug in an external keyboard to use with that computer. Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Reguards
Patmark


----------



## LaurrRA (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not working, please help*



patmark said:


> Hi Laura, Let me ask you something how old is your netbook? I'm just wondering because I know from experience that the keys on those computers will start to stick and then quit working all together after a couple of years. So it might very well be the keyboard itself that is the problem. You might try very carefully removing those keys and carefully cleaning underneath them and see if that helps. If not most likely your going to have to either get that keyboard fixed at a shop, buy another computer, or plug in an external keyboard to use with that computer. Sorry I couldn't be more help.
> 
> Reguards
> Patmark


Hello, I've had it for about a year and 3/4, the keys weren't stuck, because they easily moved up and down.. I don't know!


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not working, please help*

Hi Laurra, it's been a while I thought you had it figured out and fixed when I didn't hear back from you lol. I'm sorry to hear your still having trouble with it. Have you tried an external keyboard on it to see if that keyboard will work correctly. That would certainly be the place to start I think. Let me know if that works and if it does we will know it's the netbooks keyboard that's bad and not some sort of a virus or software issue.

Patmark


----------



## LaurrRA (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not working, please help*



patmark said:


> Hi Laurra, it's been a while I thought you had it figured out and fixed when I didn't hear back from you lol. I'm sorry to hear your still having trouble with it. Have you tried an external keyboard on it to see if that keyboard will work correctly. That would certainly be the place to start I think. Let me know if that works and if it does we will know it's the netbooks keyboard that's bad and not some sort of a virus or software issue.
> 
> Patmark


I did a restore but that didn't improve it, so it wasn't a virus.. I went to Spain and they basically went then, like all together i think. It may be some software issue as I tried to take the keys off and put them back on but that didn't help.. I will try an external keyboard soon and get back to you.
thank you for your help


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not working, please help*

Your very welcome Laura. I will watch for your next post. Good luck with the keyboard. Talk to you soon.

Patmark


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not working, please help*

Hit the FN key and the NUM Lck/Scrll Lck key if that doesn't work then try an external keyboard.


----------



## LaurrRA (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not working, please help*

Hello, I tried the external keyboard and that worked. I got a suggestion that it might be motherboard... ?


----------



## LaurrRA (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not working, please help*

But they all went at the same time, in Spain. Is that merely a coincidence then?


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not working, please help*

It's kind of hard to say unless I was there to see the computer myself. The fact that the external keyboard works leads me to believe that the netbooks keyboard has gone the way of the dinosaurs. If you mean that you think the motherboard is going bad and that is whats making the keyboard not function correctly that's possible, but unlikely. If the motherboard was going bad most likely you would be having a whole lot more problems than just your keyboard not working. I'm glad the external keyboard worked, my suggestion would be, if you want to keep the netbook, you take it into a shop and get an estimate on fixing the keyboard. Let me know if I can be of further assistance and please mark this thread solved using the quick tools feature located at the top of this thread and selecting solved from the drop down menu.

Thank you
Patmark


----------



## LaurrRA (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard not working, please help*

Thank you


----------

